# Here's an interesting bird for you



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty rust-red bird, solid black tail. If it were a real Indian Fantail, I'd be tempted to get'em! The white tips on the flights are neat to. I've never seen any birds with this coloration before.
http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1259976307


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

They are both really cute, and its color is beautiful. min


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Awsome! thats a really cool color combo.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI BECKEY, First I would say these two youngsters are not INDIAN FANTAILS as I see no peak crest,they may be Syrian fantails called (Hindi) Hindi is a Syrian word that refers to INDIA.there is a second type of Syrian fantail that is called Karakand both of these birds are good flying fan tails. they do not have the pop tail.. I get this info from the ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PIGEON BREEDS PAGES 125-126. The color of the bird in the photo looks to me like Archangel Bronze.i find these birds to be intresting . *GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

george simon said:


> *HI BECKEY, First I would say these two youngsters are not INDIAN FANTAILS as I see no peak crest,they may be Syrian fantails called (Hindi) Hindi is a Syrian word that refers to INDIA.there is a second type of Syrian fantail that is called Karakand both of these birds are good flying fan tails. they do not have the pop tail.. I get this info from the ENCYCLOPEDIA OF PIGEON BREEDS PAGES 125-126. The color of the bird in the photo looks to me like Archangel Bronze.i find these birds to be intresting . *GEORGE


Thought the same thing....would love to see these when they mature, bet they will be sooo nice looking. very interesting George...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

These birds are a cross of Indian and American, from what I can tell. I've seen other auctions by the same fancier, in which they do have real Americans, and others that look like Indians without the crest. It gets on my nerves when people label crosses like this as Indians. I could understand if the only faults were some neck shaking or occasional posture problem, but when they're missing the feather legs or crest, it just isn't an Indian.

Anyways, I totally forgot about the archangels. I would love to see some real Indians in that color.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*They might be crossbred*

The red color and dark tail is usually the result of indigo that is split for recessive red but the same can be achieved with bronze. The birds like this are always t patterns. Terry Whatley posted some real pretty ones similar to this. I think they call them cinnamons in Indian fantails.

As you guys mention, these are not full Indians, no crest. Not a big deal if you just want an interesting looking fantail but always have to be leery when someone misrepresents something in the first place. A lot of sellers on eggbid get colors wrong, breeds and everything else. Some are crooks some just don't know.

Bill


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

jbangelfish said:


> The red color and dark tail is usually the result of indigo that is split for recessive red but the same can be achieved with bronze. The birds like this are always t patterns. Terry Whatley posted some real pretty ones similar to this. I think they call them cinnamons in Indian fantails.
> Bill


Bill is referring to my Chessie .. there's a pic of her and her parents and sibling in this thread: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/mistery-32683.html

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

There are rust red Indian Fantails but I haven't come across this combination and Chessie's decendence is very interesting

Also had a look in google image search hoping to find a similar combination but couldn't find this combination, but guess what, found a listing for Yellow Fantail, have anybody got more information on these ??? http://archives.starbulletin.com/2007/03/21/news/photofinish.html

Also, FYI, Hindi is the name of the official language of India.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Paint or dye*



sreeshs said:


> There are rust red Indian Fantails but I haven't come across this combination and Chessie's decendence is very interesting
> 
> Also had a look in google image search hoping to find a similar combination but couldn't find this combination, but guess what, found a listing for Yellow Fantail, have anybody got more information on these ??? http://archives.starbulletin.com/2007/03/21/news/photofinish.html
> 
> Also, FYI, Hindi is the name of the official language of India.


I know of no other way to make pigeons in these colors besides painting or dyeing them. These practices are common in training roller pigeons for identifying them when they are in the air as well as the same practice is used in some flying pouter breeds. These are simply not natural pigeon colors.

Bill


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I am bothered by the fact they say "These are a nestmate pair so they should be 1 male 1 female".
It's simply not true that pigeons are always born in male female pairs.
Keith


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

sreeshs said:


> There are rust red Indian Fantails but I haven't come across this combination and Chessie's decendence is very interesting
> 
> Also had a look in google image search hoping to find a similar combination but couldn't find this combination, but guess what, found a listing for Yellow Fantail, have anybody got more information on these ??? http://archives.starbulletin.com/2007/03/21/news/photofinish.html
> 
> Also, FYI, Hindi is the name of the official language of India.


 there was a story on the yahoo news one day, and they actually color their pigeons, and the story was if the color was safe,
i guess instead of white pigeons now people liek red and pink or yellow for the weddings..
its pretty color but fake


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

'Rainbow releases'. Pretty birds  I'd rather just stick to my natural colors instead of messing with dye.

Terry, you have some very beautiful fantails!


----------

